# Re-introducing myself because I haven't been on in two years



## Daladoir (Jan 14, 2015)

... and my only actual post was an intro post so I'm basically still a newbie  Here goes.

  Hey y'all! I'm Ess and I'm a twenty-something Canadian living in the UK (and currently studying in Germany for a year but that's another story entirely). At the moment I'm at uni studying languages, and I pole dance in my free time. Well, when I get the chance and certain conditions are met. I also like to read and veg out in front of Netflix. Cats are also very, very nice.

  I couldn't tell you my favourite makeup company if my life depended on it.


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome! Happy posting.


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome back, Daladoir! What are you currently veg'n out on Netflix? I've just started watching Marco Polo, and it's pretty good!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello, Ess!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Daladoir (Jan 15, 2015)

YoliLoves said:


> What are you currently veg'n out on Netflix? I've just started watching Marco Polo, and it's pretty good!


  I'm re-watching Farscape episodes at the moment, but I watched the first three episodes of Marco Polo and yeah, very interesting!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

